# im gunna be in so much trouble!!!



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i saw this 'free to good home' hammy advertised on gumtree a while ago then saw it again on preloved last night, i felt really sorry for it so contacted the lady and shes actually going to deliver her tonight........when my oh will be in!!:yikes:

any advice on how to deal with him? hes not gunna be happy:blink:


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

:lol: what are you like? :lol:

How about getting hammy in your hands and just opening them in front of oh with big puppy dog eyes?


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

_"But darling, we've had this hamster the whole time"_


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

ajohnson said:


> _"But darling, we've had this hamster the whole time"_


i like this option, im sure it will work


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

LOL, good luck! I'm going to try & talk my OH in to us getting another cat later .... I thought I'd make sure he has a nice cold beer first then start the 'persuasion'


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Kitty_pig said:


> :lol: what are you like? :lol:
> 
> How about getting hammy in your hands and just opening them in front of oh with big puppy dog eyes?


nice idea except she bites



ajohnson said:


> _"But darling, we've had this hamster the whole time"_





Marley boy said:


> i like this option, im sure it will work


that could work if he wasnt going to be sat there when the lady trots in with it



Cleo38 said:


> LOL, good luck! I'm going to try & talk my OH in to us getting another cat later .... I thought I'd make sure he has a nice cold beer first then start the 'persuasion'


so i think i'll have to go with this option

thanks all for the ideas xx...i'll keep you updated:tongue_smilie: lol


----------



## floissie (Jul 11, 2010)

I am a rat addict and cant help looking in the trade it etc for free to good home furries. I replied to an advert for 2 boys thinking it had been there a while so they would already be gone, but they werent so i just had to have them. I told the OH i was fostering them for the rescue i got my original girls from, and they just havnt gone anywhere and he doesnt even ask anymore lol


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Cleo38 said:


> LOL, good luck! I'm going to try & talk my OH in to us getting another cat later .... I thought I'd make sure he has a nice cold beer first then start the 'persuasion'


hey forgot to say good luck with the cat Cleo



floissie said:


> I am a rat addict and cant help looking in the trade it etc for free to good home furries. I replied to an advert for 2 boys thinking it had been there a while so they would already be gone, but they werent so i just had to have them. I told the OH i was fostering them for the rescue i got my original girls from, and they just havnt gone anywhere and he doesnt even ask anymore lol


ohh nice one!...i might tell him im just fostering her then


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

floissie said:


> I am a rat addict and cant help looking in the trade it etc for free to good home furries. I replied to an advert for 2 boys thinking it had been there a while so they would already be gone, but they werent so i just had to have them. I told the OH i was fostering them for the rescue i got my original girls from, and they just havnt gone anywhere and he doesnt even ask anymore lol


lol thats what i did with my two new ratties :tongue_smilie:


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> LOL, good luck! I'm going to try & talk my OH in to us getting another cat later .... I thought I'd make sure he has a nice cold beer first then start the 'persuasion'


Let us know how it goes & goo luck!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Mistaken post


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Don't tell him, meet her round the back or in a shed or get someone to distract him. I got a rabbit, 4 mice, 3 gerbils and 5 hamsters home within a fortnight of each other, without my parents finding out, so it can be done!


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I'd go with the fostering idea!
I'm sure as soon as he sees the little cute hammy that he'll fall in love with her and all will be good!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

colliewobble said:


> Don't tell him, meet her round the back or in a shed or get someone to distract him. I got a rabbit, 4 mice, 3 gerbils and 5 hamsters home within a fortnight of each other, without my parents finding out, so it can be done!


not possible im afraid...i have to go through the dog pen to get round the back without going through the house.....and the huskies will eat her

thanks for that tho



purple_x said:


> I'd go with the fostering idea!
> I'm sure as soon as he sees the little cute hammy that he'll fall in love with her and all will be good!


yes im gunna go with that suggestion


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Aww cant send hammy away (puppy dog eyes ) he is here now


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

new westie owner said:


> Aww cant send hammy away (puppy dog eyes ) he is here now


haha he thinks ive already taken advantage of his good nature with other 11 rodents.......oh well whats 1 more hey!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

1 more wont take up much room


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

S'easy - primethe lady beforehand and then when she comes in with him, thank her profusely for looking after him for you while he was poorly, and say that you are glad he is now well and you can have him back. Then look at your OH with wide eyes and say you are sure you told him one of yours was going to be boarded out for a while  Then change the subject completely by asking what he wants for tea and he'll forget all about it :lol:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> S'easy - primethe lady beforehand and then when she comes in with him, thank her profusely for looking after him for you while he was poorly, and say that you are glad he is now well and you can have him back. Then look at your OH with wide eyes and say you are sure you told him one of yours was going to be boarded out for a while  Then change the subject completely by asking what he wants for tea and he'll forget all about it :lol:


omg i love your deviousness!:devil: what a fab idea!:lol: xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> haha he thinks ive already taken advantage of his good nature with other 11 rodents.......oh well whats 1 more hey!


You can't have an odd number, it's unlucky  You need this one to even up the numbers


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> You can't have an odd number, it's unlucky  You need this one to even up the numbers


lol thats so true 12 is a perfectly nice and even number.........and at least he wont have to worry about me getting another one..13 is just wrong int it!..

hmm but then i could always get 2 :blush: lol xx


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

floissie said:


> I am a rat addict and cant help looking in the trade it etc for free to good home furries. I replied to an advert for 2 boys thinking it had been there a while so they would already be gone, but they werent so i just had to have them. I told the OH i was fostering them for the rescue i got my original girls from, and they just havnt gone anywhere and he doesnt even ask anymore lol


 LOL thats just what i did with my new boys knowing full well once the oh seen themand got them home he would never rehome them hee! hee! its so funny hearing them say oh i cant bear th rehome them i feel so bad and me saying well if you insist i suppose one more cage full wont be too much bother ha!ha!ha!


----------

